# Geschwindigkeit VHost begrenzen



## c63b (7. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte für meine angemeldeten User einen schnelleren Download anbieten als für die die nicht angemeldet sind. Deswegen wollte ich zwei VHosts anlegen den einen mit PW für die angemeldeten user und vollen Speed und den anderen für Gäste und diesen halt nur mit halber Geschwindigkeit.

Kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit das zu machen?

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. August 2004)

Bei proFTPd gibt's soweit ich mich recht erinnere ein Modul mod_throttle - ansonsten -> httpd.apache.org


----------

